# Ronny Turiaf's collection of greatest moments



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From Taesheek @ CL



Taesheek said:


> TURIAF #1:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10Ud9IqIo2Q&NR
> 1st dance after dunk.....
> ...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, you gotta love Ronny.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I really should bring my Ronny Turiaf Fan Club back... had it running in the middle of his rookie year.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4hi-h160mXs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4hi-h160mXs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

a fan club id join. is there a bynum club?

somebody should start it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

What would be nice is if we could put pictures in our signatures. Then someone can create a graphic of some sort that supporters of Ronny can put in signatures to show they are a member of the fans club.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lol we all love ronny


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ronny Turiaf On NBA Nation Documentary

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMnMzwQe6rM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMnMzwQe6rM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Turiaf is like our new Madsen. Except he can actually dance.

And he can contribute on the floor too.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

this is hilarious stuff...the one with kobes dunk against the suns...priceless


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> a fan club id join. is there a bynum club?
> 
> somebody should start it.


Ahh, what the heck, I'll start a Andrew Bynum club! PM me to join! I'll make a thread in the OT forum also!

Ronny is awesome!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> Ronny Turiaf On NBA Nation Documentary
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMnMzwQe6rM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OMnMzwQe6rM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Ronny sure can look like a fool sometimes in the court, but his demeanor, drive, and never-say-die aproach to the game made me a fan long time ago.

I love the dude!


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Ronny Turiaf is our biggest cheerleader. I love the type of energy the guy brings day in and day out. When ever he enters the court, it is almost guarenteed he will give our team some hustle and a huge energy boost. Also, who can forget what he brings onto the bench? As a basketball player myself, I would imagine for it to get pretty dull and boring at times just sitting on the bench and watching the game go by, but how can you get bored with the antics Ronny pulls each and every play? The guy just makes the overall game more exciting for the players and fans alike. 

Ronny: KWAME'S THE BEST! WHOOO!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ronny is awesome...I'm very glad we have him on our team...he brings SO MUCH energy to the Lakers, it's insane!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Ahh, what the heck, I'll start a Andrew Bynum club! PM me to join! I'll make a thread in the OT forum also!
> 
> Ronny is awesome!


I'd join that. gotta love ronny's enthusiathem


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ronny is the heart of the Lakers.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Auggie said:


> I'd join that. gotta love ronny's enthusiathem


I'm thinking you wanted in the Bynum Club. If otherwise, I'll change it.

Anyways, I think I'll go as far as to say Ronny Turiaf has the potential to be a rich man's Rodman. I mean, he is definitely the type to get a bunch of rebounds and play great D, just by so much effort. He also is a better inside scorer than Rodman.


----------

